# Epic cheat meals



## D-lats (Jan 26, 2014)

I am known for my massive cheat days. I used them al the way up to my shows and got to 4-5% bf. so post up your most intense feasts!!
Mine today
7 perogies
5eggs
2 brown toast
1 Bavarian sausage
3 giant pancakes
Not my biggest but I'm happy lol!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2014)

5 guys has been my favorite cheat meal


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh shit.... This is my new fave thread


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 26, 2014)

Authentic Mexican tacos!!! I usually have about 7 -8 of those babies and down it with some Mountain Dew! My next favorite would definitely have to be any kind of pizza from pretty much anywhere. I absolutely love pizza as a cheat meal while im cutting on a diet. Now desert is in a whole different ball game itself. Chocolate chip cookies,  brownies and of course chocolate ice cream with butter pecan....Ummmm....Hey?...I do believe today is my cheat meal day..YESSSSSS


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 26, 2014)

A cheat meal?  Hell, minus the perogies and I call that breakfast.

An entire gator tail pizza washed down with a couple craft brewed chocolate stouts.  THAT'S a cheat meal


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 26, 2014)

2 pices of garlic Texas toast 
2 beef patties 
Half a pack if bacon 
6 eggs 
Fried potatoes 
Can of chili 
Piled high and covered with cheese 
( eater beware causes deadly gas)


----------



## D-lats (Jan 26, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> 2 pices of garlic Texas toast
> 2 beef patties
> Half a pack if bacon
> 6 eggs
> ...




This made me hungry lol!


----------



## thesteve322 (Jan 26, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> A cheat meal?  Hell, minus the perogies and I call that breakfast.
> 
> An entire gator tail pizza washed down with a couple craft brewed chocolate stouts.  THAT'S a cheat meal



Just ate half a xl sausage deep dish pizza. Heaven..


----------



## Yaya (Jan 26, 2014)

blooming onion


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2014)

You had me at "Pizza".


----------



## bronco (Jan 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> blooming onion



Love em

Fried Chicken
mashed tatoes gravy
homemade bisquits


----------



## Jada (Jan 27, 2014)

Double quarter pounder large fries large high C


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2014)

Tommy's double chili cheese burger with large chili cheese fries , a whole cheese cake


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 27, 2014)

Jada said:


> Double quarter pounder large fries large high C



jada you are so black


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 27, 2014)

A joint down the street from me has a triple threat burger. 3/4 lb burger of bison, elk, and beef in one patty. I top it with jalepenos, and raw onions. It comes with garlic fries. I top it off with about 15 bottles of Grain Belt every time the wife and I go. Heaven.


----------



## D-lats (Jan 27, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> A joint down the street from me has a triple threat burger. 3/4 lb burger of bison, elk, and beef in one patty. I top it with jalepenos, and raw onions. It comes with garlic fries. I top it off with about 15 bottles of Grain Belt every time the wife and I go. Heaven.



I need this!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> 5 guys has been my favorite cheat meal



^^^ Hell yeah!   Five guys, Loaded up Burger and a bag of fries!!  I used to get the Chillis Smokehouse Bacon Jalapeno Burger for a cheat....it was like over 1600 calories.....


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is pizza on fri!!! Only for next 4wks :-(


----------



## mrSlate (Jan 27, 2014)

2 taco truck burritos carne asada rice beans cheese and salsa. They weigh about 1lb each. Then about half a tub of peanut butter ice cream with Hershey's syrup and lightly nuked jiffy creamy peanut butter pored over the top. 

Damn this is making me hungry sitting here eating chicken breast and veggies. It's like remembering good sex you just had.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 28, 2014)

My cheat meals usually involve roasted cashew/brasilian nuts..


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 28, 2014)

...the rock has the most epic cheat meals.

......true story


----------



## D-lats (Jan 28, 2014)

My Wednesday cheat meal 
Double qp with cheese 
Two jr chickens with cheese and pickle
Two double cheeseburgers 
Two apple pies 
Chocolate shake. I had that right up to the week I competed at nationals


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

i cheat every day but the best i got was

@ a&w 
-3 uncle burgers 2 chubby chickens, large sweet potato fries, large coke and onion rings  shortly after i slammed down a 3 meat treat (meidum)little caesars pizza


----------



## D-lats (Jan 29, 2014)

Uncle burgers ftw!!  You Canadian to bro?


----------



## MeatHead Outdoors (Jan 29, 2014)

reading thru this literally has me drooling like Pavlov's dog!  I have been known to go thru chipotle line ........twice!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jan 29, 2014)

2 nights ago...
Bacon cheeseburger, large fry, 44oz powerade, $5 hot and ready pizza, and a bag of peanut butter m&ms.
It was like 1.5hrs of grazing lol


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 29, 2014)

5 protien pancakes ( I have my own recipe) 
Chunky peanut butter and bacon between each cake 
Ice cream ( your choice ) 
Mixed berries 
Syrup


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## meat (Feb 15, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


>



I wouldn't be able to breathe on my own after a day of eating like that. Wow!
As for me, a 20" ny style pizza (two pieces leftover), a few ginger ales, and a cannoli.


----------



## event462 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm making a lasagna for my cheat meal this Sunday. I spent about 2 hours just walking through the grocery store today thinking what all would taste good in it!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 15, 2014)

This thread makes my dick hard


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 15, 2014)

your argument is invalid


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> your argument is invalid



This looks fawking amazing....


----------



## Azog (Feb 15, 2014)

I will be photo bombing this thread tomorrow during my cheat day. Shit is gonna go down.


----------

